# looking for carrier [descrete purse style]



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.kwigy-bo.com/bags.html

I'm still looking for a descrete pet carrier for Dixie. I want something that looks like a purse so when I want to run errands Dixie can tag along. Believe it or not SOME places don't welcome our little fur babies :shocked: 

This one looks cute and has the flaps to close it up. In some pictures the demin looks like a pretty color. In others the color is undesirable.

Does anyone have this one? Can anyone suggest a carrier?

Ah, the link didn't work. The model is Alex in denim.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We just ordered the Alex bag in brown  Melissa has it, and says she loves it! We can't wait to get it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have the Alex carrier in Brown and I love it! It is super discrete. I have actually had people mistake it for a Chanel purse until I show them it is a dog carrier. I think because it is quilted. It is a great carrier! All the ladies that work at The Pampered Pup have one and highly recommend it. It also has a lot of pockets to store your phone, little wallet, and doggie treats.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I just bought the most descreet carrier for Moxie. I went looking for a Kwigy-Bo, but they were so big that when I saw them in person, I almost died ( I'm sure some are not, but the leather one i really wanted..the charlie, they were out of). I didn't want the quilted one...unless Chanel made one..It looked a little strange to me. Besides I wanted the whole thing covered, no mesh without a flap. 

Well, I found one that I would even bring into a food store and into a movie theater.
They are online as well and you won't find this carrier anywhere else. They had it designed themselves. 

Here's the link. And price wise it was less than a kwigy Bo. I wish it was leather, but not being leather makes it sooo light. I just love it and have gotten a lot of compliments.

http://www.trixieandpeanut.com/travel/137753.html









I got the black one.
Good luck and if you find another nice one email me..I'm always looking!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

So the Alex is good? I didn't care for the leather look as I would prefer real leather and [I may be wrong] thought the denim fabric might be more breathable?? I live in SW Florida and although I intend to be in air conditioning when miss Dixie is "in the bag" I hoped for some cooler comfort. I'm really excited to hear someone liked the Alex overall. What is the weight of your furbaby so I can assure proper fit?

Also, if anyone can reccomend another bag or brand I am listening?????

I love the Charlie KB but was unsure of the size and color. I was considering ivory.
Dixie is overweight at 7lb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The one I used the most when living in Boca was actually a straw bag. Melanie bought it for Mr. Wookie. Can't remember who the manufacturer is but I'll try to find a pic. It looked like a purse but was very breathable. It was a light yellow/tan with black or brown (can't remember) leather handles.

Best one I've very had for Florida or Arizona.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would say a dog under 6 lbs. would fit the small, and probably 8 lbs. for the large. I haven't received mine yet, but that's just a guess. Melissa could probably give you a more definitive answer based on Maggie's size and the carrier size she bought. I personally bought the large because I am trying to fit 2 in there. 

I have heard great things about the Charlie Bag also, but I think I may like the style of the Alex better. It seems more fashionable to me


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> So the Alex is good? I didn't care for the leather look as I would prefer real leather and [I may be wrong] thought the denim fabric might be more breathable?? I live in SW Florida and although I intend to be in air conditioning when miss Dixie is "in the bag" I hoped for some cooler comfort. I'm really excited to hear someone liked the Alex overall. What is the weight of your furbaby so I can assure proper fit?
> 
> Also, if anyone can reccomend another bag or brand I am listening?????
> 
> ...


I live in SW FL too. I divide my time between Sarasota and Palm Beach. I would prefer real leather as well, but the quality of the bag is great. I see a bunch of people in Palm Beach with the Alex carrier. The denim carrier looks much better in person than in pictures, I think. I'm not sure how much more breathable it is. I have the petite size and Maggie is 5ish pounds. So I'm not sure which size would be best for Dixie. I'm tempted to say the small (the size up from the petite).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.celebritypetwear.com/pabepetca.html

This isn't the one I had, but I do like it was Florida as it appears very breathable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As you've all heard (more than you probably wanted to), I have 72 "to go" bags. When lacie was the only 1 she went everywhere in her "to go" bags. She even went to court with me to testify at a Securities trial and no one knew that she was there.

This is my all time, #1, never part with "to go" bag. Even about my Juicy Courture bag. The pic doesn't do it justice. It is gorgeous and truly looks like a designer handbag. It's lightweight, breathable and beautiful. I used it all the time in Florida when I lived in Boca and everyone thought it was just a gorgeous tapestry purse.

http://www.poodle-oo.com/shopping/prod/19033342.htm

I would highly reccomend this one. If I could only have one "to go" bag -- this would be the one.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> http://www.celebritypetwear.com/pabepetca.html
> 
> This isn't the one I had, but I do like it was Florida as it appears very breathable.[/B]


I love that bag! It's not the trendy, purse look I am asking for but for $40.00 I surely would buy it for those outing where she is allowed. It's really cute......and cheap! Every dog needs more than one carrier right??????????????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, no one would EVER suspect you had a dog in this carrier:

http://www.celebritypetwear.com/papucashin.html


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm glad I caught a glimpse of this thread.

I am looking for some for Wolfie.

Right now, we use an old tapestry hobo style bag for him and it isn't the most comfy thing for him. It holds him more like a 'baby sling'!

I especiall love the thread with the store that has nice collars and leads......I've been looking for a blingy collar for him and they are hard to find IRL here!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:


> Oh, no one would EVER suspect you had a dog in this carrier:
> 
> http://www.celebritypetwear.com/papucashin.html
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Oh, no one would EVER suspect you had a dog in this carrier:
> 
> http://www.celebritypetwear.com/papucashin.html
> 
> ...



:smrofl: 


also has anyone seen these? Genevieve carriers by petote, they're beautiful, I want one! and they seriously look like a real purse!

omgosh, just to show you how important it is to shop around! the same carrier for more than $100 less!!


I just ordered the Kwigy bo London carrier.. but I really want this one too.. sigh, I'm afraid I will end up owning 72 carriers myself one day! :rockon:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> http://www.kwigy-bo.com/bags.html
> 
> I'm still looking for a descrete pet carrier for Dixie. I want something that looks like a purse so when I want to run errands Dixie can tag along. Believe it or not SOME places don't welcome our little fur babies :shocked:
> 
> ...


I ordered the Kuigy Bo Alex in brown and love it! I've had it about 2 weeks, and Carly goes everywhere (and I mean everywhere) with me. No one has noticed that it is a dog purse and I bought it as someone else on this list recommended it to me in one of my previous posts (maybe Melissa, I am newer here and can't remember). I ordered the large size as Carly is already 5lbs 3 oz at 4 months. When she stretches out, she already uses the full length even though it is supposed to be for much larger dogs (I forget the weight). This bag is great and has lots of storage for your own stuff too. The only thing that could be a problem is if the dog squirms too much as it could be seen. I have a friend that swears by this one http://celltei.com/toteopet.html and it has hard sides which prevents the sides from caving in and any movements from being seen. It is nice too but I like my Alex better. Carly took right to it and just lies down and ges to sleep...she also likes to kiss me thorough the mesh


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> http://www.celebritypetwear.com/pabepetca.html
> 
> This isn't the one I had, but I do like it was Florida as it appears very breathable.[/B]


That looks great for AZ! I might just get that one too even though I just bought the Alex...these Malts are expensive little babies aren't they


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> http://www.kwigy-bo.com/bags.html
> 
> I'm still looking for a descrete pet carrier for Dixie. I want something that looks like a purse so when I want to run errands Dixie can tag along. Believe it or not SOME places don't welcome our little fur babies :shocked:
> 
> ...


One more thing I forgot to add is that the price varies a fair bit for the Alex, on the net, and also the descriptions of the sizes vary. Some call them small and petite and some call them small and large but basically there are 2 sizes and I found that the larger size was best for comfort as Carly is expected to be between 7-8 lbs. Good luck with whatever you get!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Now I sort of want the denim one!!! AHHH


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

this topic is very bad for me.. i keep looking at carriers now even though I just ordered the kwigy bo london! very bad!

ANYWAYS.. for anyone who is interested there is a Kwigy bo Alex in black leather up for bidding on ebay that ends in 1 day and some hours, take a look, it looks beautiful! sighhh i want one, but I should wait until my first one arrives before I even think about buying another one!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this thread and I have the Alex in denim and I love it! It goes with everything and is very lightweight. Very roomy, too and 4 pockets for organizing all of my things. I also have the Charlie and I like the Alex better. Charlie seems to collapse to me and doesn't seem as comfortable for my dogs.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> this topic is very bad for me.. i keep looking at carriers now even though I just ordered the kwigy bo london! very bad!
> 
> ANYWAYS.. for anyone who is interested there is a Kwigy bo Alex in black leather up for bidding on ebay that ends in 1 day and some hours, take a look, it looks beautiful! sighhh i want one, but I should wait until my first one arrives before I even think about buying another one![/B]


The 'Alex' is not real leather but rather 'animal friendly leather' (although some descriptions don't mention that - they don't make real leather) which means it is fake or pleather, but it feels nice amd it also lightweight.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537278
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops I made a false statement, the Charlie is leather, but most of their leather looking ones are pleather.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I GOT THE ALEX IN BLACK FOIS PAT ,IT WAS A CHRISTMAS GIFT FOR BACI ONCE HE IS ZIPPED IN YOU CANT TELL THERE IS A PUP IN THERE I HAVE GONE EVERYWHERE THAT DOGS ARE NOT WELCOME :wub: P S MINE IS THE SMALL BUT I WOULD HAVE PREFERRED THE LARGE BACI IS 4 1/2 LBS HE JUST MAKES IT


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Well now I'm in trouble. I want the straw bag, the Alex in denim, the Sherpa, and ........... :smheat: 

This has been a great thread. One thing has to be said however......... 72 carriers!!!!!!! I'm just getting over my purse addiction  I'm currently overindulging in shoes! Where am I going to put all these carriers if I get compulsive with those???????????????? It's so hard to be a woman :brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See -- that's how I ended up with 72. Actually, when I started, I was travelling for business all the time and Lacie went everywhere with me and I had to us a bag that looked like a purse and matched my outfit. Then, as will everything fashion related, it became an addition. :brownbag: 

Now, because I have Lacie AND Tilly, we almost always use the Stroller and I seldom use the "to go" bags, but it's hard to part with most of them because I can't find them anymore on the web.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> See -- that's how I ended up with 72. Actually, when I started, I was travelling for business all the time and Lacie went everywhere with me and I had to us a bag that looked like a purse and matched my outfit. Then, as will everything fashion related, it became an addition. :brownbag:
> 
> Now, because I have Lacie AND Tilly, we almost always use the Stroller and I seldom use the "to go" bags, but it's hard to part with most of them because I can't find them anymore on the web.[/B]


Well, I just purchased the straw bag as it looks so perfect for our area. I'll write in and tell everyone how well it's made. It's inexpensive so I am a little concerned that it will be cheaply constructed. Updates when it arrives.....

Thinking I'll go with the denim bag as well. I think it's look like a purse and i can use it in those places where we need to be discrete.

More to come......


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just switched my brown one to a black one. Hubby thought for me the black would be more practical. I sure hope both Louis and Haley fit in it. I tried putting them into the large Juicy carrier that I have, and I don't think that worked out too well. The large Juicy one though is a little bulkier, so I am hoping this one works well. I like that they will each be able to put their head out of a window on each side. I guess if they can't both fit, I could return the large and buy the small or something. We will see.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the Alex navy denim in the large and it is a very nice navy blue with gold thread running though it. It is light weight and has good storage for your wallet, cell phone whatever. I also have the black Charlie bag so my husband can carry one that isn't feminine looking. It has good storage but I did get that one in the small which is just right for Chachi. Sometimes when we are at the mall I put the girls in the stroller and my husband will carry Chachi in the bag as he is quiet in the bag and can be a bit vocal in the stroller. I also have the Sherpa Paris Tapestry Tote in both the small and the large size. That is also a very nice bag, has the most storage and is the least expensive. I like the Sherpa as well as any of my others.

Gosh, it sounds like I am on my way to owning 72 too.LOL

No matter what bag I have carried, no one has ever known I had my fluff butts in them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first up date. I just received this straw bag from celebrity pet wear. I ordered the small for Dixie. She is 7 lb. I love it. Actually Dixie loves it too and she doesn't like any carriers. She snuggled right down in there. The straw is soft [I was worried it would be scratchy] the straps are not leather [no surprise due to the low cost] but are soft enough too. Overall I give this a five star rating. it's cheap, looks great [and I'm picky] and the quality is great for the price.

Still haven't ordered the KB. I'm worried about the size. I can't really tell much from the web pictures. Maybe someone can send in a picture of their furbaby in their KB?


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537031
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Petote was the first bag I got. In the gold. Everytime I take Ollie to the vet in it, they have a fit over it. Although I too have ordered the Denim Kwigy bo myself. Just waiting for it to arrive. Hmmm.....

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Chris, 
I would love to hear your impression of the Kwigly-bo when it comes!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can post a picture of Maggie in her's tomorrow, if no one has sent you one. :biggrin: I would do it now, but I'm a lil tired after driving from Sarasota to Palm Beach.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Chris,
> I would love to hear your impression of the Kwigly-bo when it comes![/B]


Yes of course. I will have it next week.  

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542581
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first up date. I just received this straw bag from celebrity pet wear. I ordered the small for Dixie. She is 7 lb. I love it. Actually Dixie loves it too and she doesn't like any carriers. She snuggled right down in there. The straw is soft [I was worried it would be scratchy] the straps are not leather [no surprise due to the low cost] but are soft enough too. Overall I give this a five star rating. it's cheap, looks great [and I'm picky] and the quality is great for the price.

Still haven't ordered the KB. I'm worried about the size. I can't really tell much from the web pictures. Maybe someone can send in a picture of their furbaby in their KB?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can post a picture of Maggie in her's tomorrow, if no one has sent you one. :biggrin: I would do it now, but I'm a lil tired after driving from Sarasota to Palm Beach.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I would love to see the pics when you have the time! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, I hope that y'all are prepared! :biggrin: I took a bunch of pics of Maggie in it to give you an idea of the size. Maggie has the smallest size Alex carrier. Maggie is very cosy in her KB carrier. It also has an inside pocket and safety harness/collar attachment. I hope that these help. Oh, Maggie is almost 5.5lbs and is about 10.5 inches from neck to tail (length).


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are such cute pics :wub:

Maggie looks VERY happy in her bag. And your pics make it look so much prettier.. maybe it's Maggie


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks so much for sending in the pictures. maggie is adorable!. I agree the bag looks much better in your photos than on the KB site. maybe I should go with the pleather rather than denim???? Hmmm.... Anyway, Dixie is 7 lb. Do you think she can lay down and be zipped in comfortably in the same size you bought? her length from neck to tail base is 12"

Great pics! Thanks so much.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Ok, I hope that y'all are prepared! :biggrin: I took a bunch of pics of Maggie in it to give you an idea of the size. Maggie has the smallest size Alex carrier. Maggie is very cosy in her KB carrier. It also has an inside pocket and safety harness/collar attachment. I hope that these help. Oh, Maggie is almost 5.5lbs and is about 10.5 inches from neck to tail (length).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww Melissa Maggie is such a cutie pie :wub: :wub: ! Need more pictures of her  Great Bag too!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Thanks so much for sending in the pictures. maggie is adorable!. I agree the bag looks much better in your photos than on the KB site. maybe I should go with the pleather rather than denim???? Hmmm.... Anyway, Dixie is 7 lb. Do you think she can lay down and be zipped in comfortably in the same size you bought? her length from neck to tail base is 12"
> 
> Great pics! Thanks so much.[/B]


These are the measurements that I found for the Alex bag:
Petite: approx. 13"L x 5.5"W (deep) x 8"H. Holds up to 5-6 lbs. 
Small: approx. 17"L x 8"W (deep) x 11"H. Holds up to 10-12 lbs. 

Based on the measurements, Dixie would probably fit in the Petite, but it might be rather cozy. I'm not sure where you are located, but if you could try it in person that would probably be best. Both the pleather and the denim are really great. The carrier really does look so much better in person. Worst comes to worst, you could always order the Petite and exchange if it is too tight of a fit.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you find maggie has some extra room in hers? If not, then it would be too small.

I found this on KB site. I like it in addition to the Alex  Unfortunetly I cant find any infomation or additional pictures anywhere. They dont even give measurements.

http://www.kwigy-bo.com/shop/order/index.p...350d2ba19dd54ee


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

ok, called KB. 

They say Alex size small is up to 10 lb. So you were right on with the size small reccomendation. I think I'm going with the brown too as it looks so nice in your pics :thumbsup: 

Asked about Michael. It is a green bag with brown trim. The trim appears black in the photo. it has mesh sides and no flap coverings. it's size is up to 12lb. the measurements are L18- D6 -H11. 

Thinking of buying both :brownbag: 

72 here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Chris,
> I would love to hear your impression of the Kwigly-bo when it comes![/B]


I got my bag today and I love it. I immediately stuffed Ollie into it. He was freaking out.  I wanted to make sure that it was big enough for him. It is. Even if he grows a little bit. Ollie is small built and weighs about 4 pounds. I got the Denim Alex (SMALL). It looks like a regular purse. I may even carry it as a regular purse this summer on days that Ollie isn't with me. You will LOVE it!!

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you think my 7 lb Dixie will fit or do you think it's too close to call?


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Maybe they sent me the petite, because the small is supposed to hold up to 12 lbs. Look at Maggie's pics, she is 5.5 lbs and looks pretty cozy. I'm not sure. But you can always send it back if it is too small. I would go with the small and not the petite. Though the size that I got is PERFECT purse size. Doesn't look too big. I have a Petote and it is supposed to hold up to 10 lbs and when I put Ollie in it, he's lost in there. It's twice the size as this Alex Bag.

Happy Hunting...

Chris and Ollie


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Ok, I hope that y'all are prepared! :biggrin: I took a bunch of pics of Maggie in it to give you an idea of the size. Maggie has the smallest size Alex carrier. Maggie is very cosy in her KB carrier. It also has an inside pocket and safety harness/collar attachment. I hope that these help. Oh, Maggie is almost 5.5lbs and is about 10.5 inches from neck to tail (length).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the small or Petite bag? Yours looks the same size as mine, when you are holding it. I don't think that my bag could accomadate a 12 lb. dog. Do you?

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Chris,
If you got the small then depending on whom you ask it fits up to 10 lb.

Kwigly bo told me the smallest bag holds up to 10 lb

other sites say the smallest size is up to 5 or 6 lb

That is why I worry about what size to choose. Plus mellisa's bag looks like it's maxed out and her little bundle is 5.5 lb. I'm thinking I need the larger size [which might be enormous to carry]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Thinking of buying both :brownbag:
> 
> 72 here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:[/B]


LOL!!! They are both really cute!!! I can't wait for the pics of Dixie in her new carriers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine is the Petite (the smallest one).



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Mine is the Petite (the smallest one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mine is the Petite too. I got rid of the tags before my husband could find them!  It looks to be the same size that Maggie is in. It is certainly not any bigger than that!

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

how tall are you so I can guage the size overall compared to your frame? I'm Still on the fence about petite or small. I plan to order one or the other tomorrow but hope to get the correct size on the first try.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How heavy are the actual KB bags, without the dog in them?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> how tall are you so I can guage the size overall compared to your frame? I'm Still on the fence about petite or small. I plan to order one or the other tomorrow but hope to get the correct size on the first try.[/B]


I'm only 5'2" and on the petite side. My friend who has the small is about 5'6" and it doesn't seen huge when she carries it. When I first saw her's, I though it was purse and complimented her on her new purse. Then, she explained it was dog carrier and I know that I had to have it.

The petite is actually about the perfect size for Maggie. She can lay down flat with her whole body in it. Seeing as Dixie is longer than Maggie, the small probably would be a better fit.



> How heavy are the actual KB bags, without the dog in them?[/B]


The KB Alex bag its self weighs like nothing, it is super light minus the pup.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543937
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found my tags, I had stuck them into one of the pockets. I did get the small and not the petite. It looks to be the same size as Missy's, but I am 5'6" it's hard to tell. I weighed Ollie today and he is a whopping 4lbs 4 ounces! WOW!! My little stinker is growing.....
the denim bag is light and you can look at Ollie and gauge about how it would fit. More than the weight of the dog, I would be concerned about the frame. Ollie is about 8-10" from neck to tail.

Chris


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds as if we all decided on the larger bag of the two. Once again, thank you for answering ALL THOSE QUESTIONS :smheat: 

It will bring you comfort to know that you have participated in the comfort and spoiling of yet another furbaby


----------

